
Sun Microsystems Chairman Scott McNealy Hosting Palo Alto Trump Fundraiser - blakespot
https://www.wsj.com/articles/silicon-valley-donors-continue-to-elude-trump-11568725477?mod=rsswn
======
onyva
Hope people will take from this that the money they spend on purchasing
Silicon Valley products (as well as any really) can have a real effect on
their lives. Latest example for me is supporting Brave, which can have a
detrimental effect on my rights to choose whom I want to marry, if this
homophobe can spend his money on anti choice initiatives in the future again.
A good writeup about the consequences implied
[https://www.leafandcore.com/2016/09/03/brave-is-a-browser-
th...](https://www.leafandcore.com/2016/09/03/brave-is-a-browser-that-could-
save-the-web-but-its-from-an-awful-person/)

